

SideProjectors – Marketplace to buy and sell side projects - martinml
https://www.sideprojectors.com/

======
practicalpants
Ah, wow, this was my side project I'd been hacking on and off for the last
couple months. However I'm glad to see there's a site like this out now, and
that it doesn't charge any man-in-the-middle fees. Would be especially
interested to know how they beat the chicken-egg...

------
toblender
You might want to use CloudFlare for the site. It's not really loading.

------
davewasthere
My initial thought with the domain name was: "That's a rather specific thing
to be selling... Side Projectors... Like creating a website selling just
Dvorak Keyboards..."

~~~
clavalle
At least you know exactly what you are getting.

Something in alpha, mostly. Messy code, half baked features, that kind of
thing.

I could see it being valuable for people who have a hard time getting started
but go like gangbusters once they have something to bang against.

~~~
honzzz
I think the parent means that Side Projector sounds like some weird kind of a
projector... as an optical device that projects an image onto a surface. That
was my first thought.

~~~
clavalle
Yeah. I read through too quickly...

Thanks for pointing that out.

------
imechura
I really like the layout of your site and its a great idea.

Did you start from a template or from scratch? If you used a template can you
point me to it?

------
AGresvig
You gotta juice up your hosting! Site is suffering under heavy load it seems.

~~~
martinml
Not mine, I found it in another thread[1], but it seems to load every now and
then, try again.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6506360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6506360)

------
joshdance
Site seems to be down due to HN. But seems like a cool idea.

------
zeckalpha
How does one calculate value for a side project?

~~~
neals
I guess the market will decide what a fair price for any project will be? If
the site works like I think it does (could not access it, server down?) I can
imaging buying a project, working on it for a few months and then putting it
back up for sale to maybe make a little profit and see some one else bring it
to completing.

~~~
zeckalpha
The market deciding only would work right when there is perfect information.
I'm not sure about that.

